# 1969 Ram Air iii install bolts/screws for flap to scoops?



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm installing the ram air iii system on my 69 GTO and have gathered every part needed except the screws to secure the scoop flap frame to the back side of the scoops. Does anyone know where to get these? I've looked at OPGI, Ames, eBay and haven't found anything. Everybody sells the door flap screw set (secure flap to frame) but not the screws to connect the frame to the scoops.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Js1969 said:


> I'm installing the ram air iii system on my 69 GTO and have gathered every part needed except the screws to secure the scoop flap frame to the back side of the scoops. Does anyone know where to get these? I've looked at OPGI, Ames, eBay and haven't found anything. Everybody sells the door flap screw set (secure flap to frame) but not the screws to connect the frame to the scoops.


Try Warpath Restorations they may sell the screws individually. Or Ram Air Restorations.


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Js1969 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm installing the ram air iii system on my 69 GTO and have gathered every part needed except the screws to secure the scoop flap frame to the back side of the scoops. Does anyone know where to get these? I've looked at OPGI, Ames, eBay and haven't found anything. Everybody sells the door flap screw set (secure flap to frame) but not the screws to connect the frame to the scoops.
> ...


Thanks! I ended up just going to Lowe's and buying some automotive screws/bolts.


----------

